# Forum About Russia Culture and History  За бутылку пива на улице - штраф 100 рублей

## waxwing

я был в шоке!! не может быть!   

> www.kp.ru[/url])] За бутылку пива на улице - штраф 100 рублей  _Россиянам окончательно запретили распивать «пенное» в общественных местах_ 
> Вчера нижняя палата парламента в 3-м, последнем чтении приняла Закон «Об ограничении продажи и употребления пива». Причем голосовали думцы подозрительно единодушно. 411 депутатов - «за», «против» - всего один, и тот с фамилией Похмелкин. 
> По словам авторов закона, он направлен «на защиту нравственности и здоровья людей». И запрещает торговлю пивом в детсадах, школах, институтах, больницах и прилегающих к ним территориях. Это понятно. Логично. Даже браво! 
> Непонятна вторая часть закона. Он гласит, что безнравственно и нездорово употреблять пиво на улицах, стадионах, в скверах, парках и общественном транспорте. То есть сел с бутылкой пива на лавочку в парке, а тут милиция: «Вы безнравственны, уплатите штраф!» Между прочим, в размере одного МРОТа - минимальной оплаты труда. А именно - 100 рублей. Такую поправку в Административный кодекс Госдума тоже подготовила. 
> Конечно, духа пива и мочи в подъездах убавится. Пустых бутылок в электричках - тоже. А прибавится в кармане у постовых милиционеров. Потому что не выпить в майский день в сквере, под первыми клейкими листьями баночку пива - это же жизнь не прожить. А на стадионе, когда твоя команда гол вколачивает? Все равно будем! Пусть обштрафуются. 
> Тем более 1-я часть закона об ограничении продаж пива вступит в силу лишь через 30 дней со дня официального опубликования. А 2-я часть - об употреблении - вовсе с 1 апреля 2005 года. Есть время нравственно подготовиться.

   ::  
честно говоря, я даже не знаю, если у нас есть такой закон в Англии. В любом случае, там люди пьют на улице гораздо меньше.

----------


## translationsnmru

Даже в советские времена пиво на стадионах пить не запрещали -- правда, за исключением периодов усиленной борьбы за трезвость, которые иногда у нас бывали  :: . 
Впрочем, мне это как-то всё равно - пиво я пью либо дома, либо в гостях. Но вот если в метро пустые бутылки перестанут кататься по вагонам, это будет здорово.

----------


## Dogboy182

100 rubles is only like, 3 dollars.

----------


## Tu-160

Так там что, только про пиво сказано? А водяру и самогон, значит, хоть залейся? Ни фига себе, «высоконравственный» закон!

----------


## BETEP

Почему политики во всех странах такие идиоты!?
У нас приняли очень похожие правила примерно год назад. Более того, продажа алкоголя в магазинах разрешена только до 22:00. Последная поправка к закону включила пиво в список алкоголя. Хотя на улицах по прежнему пьют пиво из бутылок.

----------


## Scorpio

По-моему, вполне разумный закон. Не знаю, как другим, а мне эти компании с бутылками и пивными банками здорово надоели. А уж в метро это должно быть запрещено безусловно!

----------


## BETEP

> По-моему, вполне разумный закон. Не знаю, как другим, а мне эти компании с бутылками и пивными банками здорово надоели. А уж в метро это должно быть запрещено безусловно!

 Я вижу только проблему когда компания конкретно напивается и начинает бить бутылки и вообще безобразия нарушать  ::  , но на такой случай есть другие статьи. Дело в том, что это мешает просто взять бутылку пива и культурно выпить сидя в парке и т.п.
Метро и другой транспорт вообще могут вводить свою политику (авиационный транспорт уже давно это сделал) вплоть до отказа в обслуживании особо отличившихся пассажиров.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Дело в том, что это мешает просто взять бутылку пива и культурно выпить сидя в парке и т.п.

 А нефиг этого делать. Для этого есть кафе, а в парки ходят и взрослые, и дети. Пиво надо пить либо дома, либо в кафе, а не на улице (в парке и др. общественных местах).

----------


## BETEP

> А нефиг этого делать. Для этого есть кафе, а в парки ходят и взрослые, и дети.

 А в кафе дети не заходят!?  ::

----------


## waxwing

> По-моему, вполне разумный закон. Не знаю, как другим, а мне эти компании с бутылками и пивными банками здорово надоели. А уж в метро это должно быть запрещено безусловно!

 я не совсем согласен .. например, молодёжь, студенты итд. у них нет достаточно денег для баров, клубов ... они часто гуляют, купят пива в киоске, и там, на улице, пьют. значит, этот "образ жизни" (если можно сказать так  ::  ) должен быть запрещено?

----------


## BETEP

> должен быть запрещено?

  Correction: должен быть запрещён? 
В Ирландии так вообще была бы революция после принятия таких законов.  ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  А нефиг этого делать. Для этого есть кафе, а в парки ходят и взрослые, и дети.   А в кафе дети не заходят!?

 А в кафе, где пьют взрослые дяди, дети допускаться не должны. Только в сопровождении родителей. Кстати, в советское время так и было - в злачне места несовершеннолетних без родителей не пускали. В любом случае должна прививаться культура питья - ведь по сути то, что ты любишь поддать, это сугубо твои половые проблемы, посему занимайся ими в спец. отведенных местах. То быдло, что глушит пиво банка за банкой в общ. местах формирует в подростающем поколение мысль, что употребить пиво или там какой-нить джин тоник с утра по раньше, несколько раз в течении дня и еще под вечер это что высморкаться. Можно тут сто раз содрать себе глотку воплями "а я никого не принуждаю делать как я, а посему что хочу то и делаю", но факт остается фактом - те, кто этот разврат видят, постепенно становятся такими же - если человеку тысячу раз сказать, что он свинья, то на тысячапервый он неминуемо хрюкнет.  У людей должен формироваться рефлекс - где можно бухать, где нельзя. Одно дело когда ребенок видит, что пьют только взрослые (ему не нальют), и только в кафе, а другое это когда идет по улице урод за уродом (не важно, что с портфелем и очки нацепил, от этого суть его вонючей быдловой душонки не изменилась) и глушит на ходу пиво банка за банкой... Хороший закон. Жаль, что только наказание такое детское. Сто рублей, ха, да их пороть надо публично.   

> не совсем согласен .. например, молодёжь, студенты итд. у них нет достаточно денег для баров, клубов ... они часто гуляют, купят пива в киоске, и там, на улице, пьют. значит, этот "образ жизни" (если можно сказать так  ) должен быть запрещено?

 Отсутствие денег не повод подавать дурной пример подрастающему поколению. Бедные студни должны бухать дома, если нет денег на бары, а не шататься по улицам и паркам с бутылками пива/джина/и т.д.

----------


## scotcher

как предсказуемый 
мне интересно, как Vendingmachine реагировал бы, если бы история была объявлена русским, который любит новый закон, вместо иностранцами, которые не любят    ::

----------


## BETEP

> А в кафе, где пьют взрослые дяди, дети допускаться не должны. Только в сопровождении родителей.

 Летом старый город в Риге превращается в множество открытых кафе. Даже теоритически эти кафе не оградить от детей.   

> Кстати, в советское время так и было - в злачне места несовершеннолетних без родителей не пускали.

 Да, да. А потом, чтобы остановить повсеместное пьянство даже пытались ввести "сухой" закон. Можно долго удивляться, но эффект был обратным.   

> В любом случае должна прививаться культура питья - ведь по сути то, что ты любишь поддать, это сугубо твои половые проблемы, посему занимайся ими в спец. отведенных местах.

 Я согласен, что должна быть культура... да просто культура. И именно поэтому у меня не согласуются понятия "выпить бокал пива" и "поддать".   

> То быдло, что глушит пиво банка за банкой в общ. местах формирует в подростающем поколение мысль, что употребить пиво или там какой-нить джин тоник с утра по раньше, несколько раз в течении дня и еще под вечер это что высморкаться.

 Лучше бы задались вопросом откуда появляется такое быдло. Неужели из-за того, что в детстве они видели как кто-то сидя с удочкой пил пиво!?   

> У людей должен формироваться рефлекс - где можно бухать, где нельзя.

 Да дома надо бухать. Потом избить жену, дать в торец тёще, разбить посуду и отрубиться в обнимку с унитазом.   

> как предсказуемый 
> мне интересно, как Vendingmachine реагировал бы, если бы история была объявлена русским, который любит новый закон, вместо иностранцами, которые не любят

 Corrections:
Как предсказуемо. Мне интересно, как VM реагировал бы, если бы тема была начата русским, которому нравиться новый закон, а не иностранцем, которому он не понравился.

----------


## scotcher

Спасибо!  ::

----------


## N

VM всё верно написал. 
И в советские времена была в УК статья за появление в общественном месте в нетрезвом виде, а также за употребление ненормативной лексики (мат).  
И это было правильно. 
И сейчас эта статья есть, только не работает нифига, и нынешний закон работать не будет. Уверен.

----------


## BETEP

> И это было правильно.

 Ну так похвастаетесь результатом.

----------


## N

Поправлю себя. Не в УК, а в КоАП (Кодекс об административных нарушениях) 
Статья 162 
To ВЕТЕР. Пьяни раньше было на порядок меньше. Может прятались они где-нибудь  ::  Ну и тем лучше для всех. 
Я в детстве пьяных в дым на улице видел пару-тройку раз. Это каждый раз было для меня чем то необыкновенным. А я дома не сидел. Вполне себе дворовый пацан был. Ближе к перестройке и после - да, валом пошло попоище. 
Да, и такого, чтоб из горла на улице лакали - тоже не видел. Может в неправильном месте жил.

----------


## луговой лютик

С моей точки зрения это адекватный  закон. Сейчас все чаще и чаще вижу молодых мамочек, которые прогуливаются по парку с коляской и с бутылкой пива. Картина просто абсурдная.

----------


## waxwing

> шататься

 вот это моё слово дня .. огромное спасибо  ::    

> В Ирландии так вообще была бы революция после принятия таких законов

 да, но в общем, Ирландцы никогда не уйдут из пабы, поэтому это не важно  ::  
кстати, мой любимый закон (точнее, любимое преступление) у нас в Англии - "drunk in charge of a bicycle" .  ::

----------


## BETEP

> Пьяни раньше было на порядок меньше. Может прятались они где-нибудь Ну и тем лучше для всех.

 Чем лучше? Он в этом подполье вечно сидеть не будет. Рано или поздно этот алконафт "выйдет к людям" или испоганет жизнь своей семье. Но при этом всё здорово, никто этого каждый день не видит и всё как-будто нормально.   

> Ближе к перестройке и после - да, валом пошло попоище.

 Я эти времена плохо помню, но когда на судоремонтном заводе выдавали деньги мужики ходили очень "весёлые".   

> Да, и такого, чтоб из горла на улице лакали - тоже не видел. Может в неправильном месте жил.

 В том и дело, что мы удалились от темы. Неужели вы себе не представляете, что человек выпил бутылку пива и на этом остановился (при этом он ещё запросто может сесть за руль и полиция претензий к нему иметь не будет).   

> Сейчас все чаще и чаще вижу молодых мамочек, которые прогуливаются по парку с коляской и с бутылкой пива.

 А вы бы у её мужа поинтересовались.   

> да, но в общем, Ирландцы никогда не уйдут из пабы, поэтому это не важно

 Corrections:
Да, но в общем, ирландцы никогда не уходят из пабов, поэтому для них это не важно   

> "drunk in charge of a bicycle"

 What about overspeed?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by VM  шататься   вот это моё слово дня .. огромное спасибо

 А знаешь, что такое "мотаться, замотаться, промотаться, умотать"?

----------


## VendingMachine

> Летом старый город в Риге превращается в множество открытых кафе. Даже теоритически эти кафе не оградить от детей.

 А мне наплевать на то, что там у вас в Риге. Ты уж извини, но мы щас про Россию. Не обижайся.   

> Да, да. А потом, чтобы остановить повсеместное пьянство даже пытались ввести "сухой" закон. Можно долго удивляться, но эффект был обратным.

 И что с того? Всякое доброе начинание можно испахабить. А у тебя логика из серии "некто А сел в машину и не справился с управлением - по опыту А делаем вывод, что ездить на машине не надо".   

> Лучше бы задались вопросом откуда появляется такое быдло.

 А для меня это очевидно. Я вижу как это быдло взращивается, как обыдляются когда-то нормальные люди. Пивко/коктейльчик/сидорок из баночки - это лишь одна из множества граней.   

> Да дома надо бухать. Потом избить жену, дать в торец тёще, разбить посуду и отрубиться в обнимку с унитазом.

 Не ёрничай.   

> как предсказуемый 
> мне интересно, как Vendingmachine реагировал бы, если бы история была объявлена русским, который любит новый закон, вместо иностранцами, которые не любят

 Так как я в принципе "за" этот закон, то отреагировал я бы так же.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Неужели вы себе не представляете, что человек выпил бутылку пива и на этом остановился

 Пья пиво в общественном месте он подает развратный пример окружающим его людям.  
Давайте разберемся, как так получается, что сопляки начинают сосать пиво как я пью морковный сок и минералку (для справки - очень много, ведь я хочу быть здоровым). А получается это так - куда не глянь, везде ходят люди и прикладываются, в любое время дня и ночи. Как я уже говорил, при таком раскладе невольно хрюкнешь. А хрюкнув раз поросята вырастают в самых настоящих свиней. 
Я не вижу пропаганды культуры спорта, я вижу пропаганду курева и бухалова. Давай-давай-давай-ведь-ты-же-быдло... Сел в маршрутку - что я слышу, под три аккорда пропитый и прокуреный голос надрывается про то, как его бедного-несчастного "мусора повязали", за то, что он, пай-мальчик, грабил "фраеров". Ценности общечеловеческие подмениваются на ценности (если их вообще так можно назвать) бандитские. А здесь то же самое - рано или поздно слушающий такую гнусь обязательно хрюкнет.

----------


## BETEP

> А мне наплевать на то, что там у вас в Риге. Ты уж извини, но мы щас про Россию. Не обижайся.

 Ну конечно и кафе другие и пьяницы не в пример нашим. Вперёд!   

> И что с того? Всякое доброе начинание можно испахабить. А у тебя логика из серии "некто А сел в машину и не справился с управлением - по опыту А делаем вывод, что ездить на машине не надо".

 Да везде эффект был одинаковый! И в СССР, и в США, и в Финляндии... Принять тупейшее решение очень просто. Пьют!? Так в чём проблема? Запретить и всё тут. Я могу сказать тоже самое "Если кто-то не может остановиться, то это не значит, что надо запрещать пить пиво".   

> А для меня это очевидно. Я вижу как это быдло взращивается, как обыдляются когда-то нормальные люди. Пивко/коктейльчик/сидорок из баночки - это лишь одна из множества граней.

 Если действительно интересут тема, то смотреть нужно тжательн*е*е. Пиво из банки - источник алкоголизма!? Тогда всех кто носит джинсы надо штрафовать за измену родине.   

> Не ёрничай.

 Задело? Узнали кого?  ::    

> Я не вижу пропаганды культуры спорта, я вижу пропаганду курева и бухалова. Давай-давай-давай-ведь-ты-же-быдло... Сел в маршрутку - что я слышу, под три аккорда пропитый и прокуреный голос надрывается про то, как его бедного-несчастного "мусора повязали", за то, что он, пай-мальчик, грабил "фраеров". Ценности общечеловеческие подмениваются на ценности (если их вообще так можно назвать) бандитские. А здесь то же самое - рано или поздно слушающий такую гнусь обязательно хрюкнет.

 Вот здесь я пожалуй полностью соглашусь. Это уже гораздо ближе к истинным причинам.

----------


## Tu-160

Всё-таки этот закон проводит границу между распитием пива на людях и, скажем, игрой в бадминтон. Что ни говори, а вид подвыпившего скота вызывает у нормальных людей омерзение. Может, где-нибудь и существуют люди, потребляющие пиво «культурно», но лично я, если и вижу у кого-то в руках бутылку пива, то это в 70 процентах случаев неопределённой формы харя лет 20-ти от роду. Учитывая то, что распитие спиртных напитков у этих харь — основное занятие в жизни, на наших улицах этого дерьма станет существенно меньше.

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  По-моему, вполне разумный закон. Не знаю, как другим, а мне эти компании с бутылками и пивными банками здорово надоели. А уж в метро это должно быть запрещено безусловно!   я не совсем согласен .. например, молодёжь, студенты итд. у них нет достаточно денег для баров, клубов ... они часто гуляют, купят пива в киоске, и там, на улице, пьют. значит, этот "образ жизни" (если можно сказать так  ) должен быть запрещено?

 Опыт показывает, что как раз на бары, дискотеки и все прочее у наших студентов деньги находятся всегда.  :: 
Да и вообще, честное слово, они не такие бедные -- а кафе и бары не такие уж дорогие, даже в Москве. Летом у нас обычно появляется множество временных кафе (типа палаток или брезентовых тентов) -- если уж так дико хочется пивка, почему бы не зайти туда? А зимой нормальный человек пить пиво на улице, думаю, не захочет.

----------


## net surfer

> Летом у нас обычно появляется множество временных кафе (типа палаток или брезентовых тентов) -- если уж так дико хочется пивка, почему бы не зайти туда?

 У нас в такие "типа палаток" заходить почему-то не хочется, стрёмного вида пластиковые столы и стулья, хорошо если чистые, играющий шансон, пиво одного сорта, отсутствие туалета и т.п.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Летом у нас обычно появляется множество временных кафе (типа палаток или брезентовых тентов) -- если уж так дико хочется пивка, почему бы не зайти туда?   У нас в такие "типа палаток" заходить почему-то не хочется, стрёмного вида пластиковые столы и стулья, хорошо если чистые, играющий шансон, пиво одного сорта, отсутствие туалета и т.п.

 А зачем туалет? Ты ж по пивкарику вдарить пришел. Чем тебе ближайшая парадная в качестве сортира не подходит? Там заодно и покуришь.   ::    

> Пиво из банки - источник алкоголизма!?

 Да, батенька, именно так. _Один_ из источников. У меня знакомый наркологом работает, так вот, батенька, к Вашему сведению пивной алкоголизм сложнее водочного: в пивном все начинается с малого и по началу всё хиханьки да хаханьки, ну чё там с одной баначки-то, я чё, не мужик что-ли и т.д., а дэмидж организму уже пошёл и не замечает наш герой, как в труху превращается его внутренности, не замечает. Вылечить от пивной зависимости сложнее, чем от водочной, это тебе любой нарколог скажет. Положение сейчас просто катастрофическое. Поэтому такой закон вводить надо (я бы даже пожестче ввел). Надоели аморфные хари, сосущие с горл*а* перед памятниками архитектуры. Растрелли для того что-ли в болотах Питера спину гнул чтобы перед его шедеврами недоноски всякие пив*о* лакали? Ух, так бы всех прямо...   

> Тогда всех кто носит джинсы надо штрафовать за измену родине

 Ты не глупый человек, посему не надо молоть такой чуши. Я же знаю, что ты нарочно ёрничаешь.
(BTW, за измену Родине не штрафуют, за это расстреливают.)  *ВЕТЕР*, давай точки над ё расставим. Ты за белых или за красных: ты сам на улице пиво (джин, коктейли и т.д.) из банки/бутылки/чулка/носка/etc пьешь?

----------


## Scorpio

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Летом у нас обычно появляется множество временных кафе (типа палаток или брезентовых тентов) -- если уж так дико хочется пивка, почему бы не зайти туда?   У нас в такие "типа палаток" заходить почему-то не хочется, стрёмного вида пластиковые столы и стулья, хорошо если чистые, играющий шансон, пиво одного сорта, отсутствие туалета и т.п.

 Все это верно, только все равно так удобнее, чем прямо на улице (и даже на скамеечке в парке).
Если чувство жажды становится невыносимым, можно и пренебоечь удобствами. А если хочется попить пивка в нормальных условиях, можно потерпеть до дома или нормального кафе.

----------


## net surfer

> У нас в такие "типа палаток" заходить почему-то не хочется, стрёмного вида пластиковые столы и стулья, хорошо если чистые, играющий шансон, пиво одного сорта, отсутствие туалета и т.п.
> 			
> 		  А зачем туалет? Ты ж по пивкарику вдарить пришел. Чем тебе ближайшая парадная в качестве сортира не подходит? Там заодно и покуришь.  :evil:

 Да не, не всё так просто, я обычно просто так пиво не пью, я с водочкой,  3 литра пива, 300 вотки, до парадного как правило уже сил нет дойти, а молодёжь пошла такая что никто не проводит, то ли дело раньше пионеры, и домой тебя отведут и за сигаретами сбегают.

----------


## net surfer

> Originally Posted by alexei        Originally Posted by Scorpio  Летом у нас обычно появляется множество временных кафе (типа палаток или брезентовых тентов) -- если уж так дико хочется пивка, почему бы не зайти туда?   У нас в такие "типа палаток" заходить почему-то не хочется, стрёмного вида пластиковые столы и стулья, хорошо если чистые, играющий шансон, пиво одного сорта, отсутствие туалета и т.п.   Все это верно, только все равно так удобнее, чем прямо на улице (и даже на скамеечке в парке).
> Если чувство жажды становится невыносимым, можно и пренебоечь удобствами. А если хочется попить пивка в нормальных условиях, можно потерпеть до дома или нормального кафе.

 Не, ну на улице конечно неудобно, а в парке почему бы и нет? А какое отношение чувство жажды к пиву имеет я не знаю, я если хочу пить, то просто воду покупаю :) 
PS: если меня поставить перед выбором где выпить бутылку пива, на улице или в кафе/баре/ресторане где играет шансон, я выберу улицу не раздумывая :)

----------


## BETEP

> Да, батенька, именно так. Один из источников.

 Мда. Ещё сейчас запрещают продажу конфет kingsize по причине, что это неизбежно приводит к ожирению.   

> Ух, так бы всех прямо...

 Помню, помню. Всех убью один останусь.   

> Ты не глупый человек, посему не надо молоть такой чуши. Я же знаю, что ты нарочно ёрничаешь. 
> (BTW, за измену Родине не штрафуют, за это расстреливают.)

 Какая же это чушь!? Году в 61-м за всякие "джинсы" нескольких из вашего любимого города на Неве вполне серьёзно расстреляли. Я то думал, что во времена роста ВВП можно ограничится штрафом.   

> ВЕТЕР, давай точки над ё расставим. Ты за белых или за красных: ты сам на улице пиво (джин, коктейли и т.д.) из банки/бутылки/чулка/носка/etc пьешь?

 Сидя в летних кафе которые расположены прямо на улице множество раз пил пиво. Летом во время праздника Liigo вообще мало кто не пьёт пиво и не ест сыр с тмином (вот это действительно закон  ::  ). Когда тепло мы часто ездим по велосипедной дорожке в Юрмалу и там можно выпить пива либо в кафе либо (можно было) прямо у "моря" лёжа и загорая на песке.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Мда. Ещё сейчас запрещают продажу конфет kingsize по причине, что это неизбежно приводит к ожирению.

 Продолжаем ёрничать?   

> Originally Posted by VendingMachine  Ух, так бы всех прямо...   Помню, помню. Всех убью один останусь.

 А причём здесь "убью"? Я хотел сказать вот так бы всех перевёл бы только на минводы и фрукты. Это уж Вы сами достраиваете, что для Вашего сознания ближ*е*е. Но только чего это Вас, батенька, на "убивать"-то потянуло?    

> Какая же это чушь!? Году в 61-м за всякие "джинсы" нескольких из вашего любимого города на Неве вполне серьёзно расстреляли. Я то думал, что во времена роста ВВП можно ограничится штрафом.

 Конкретные данные в студию. (Токма мне кажется, что наверняка расстреляли их не за "джинсы" как таковые, а за форцевание в крупных размерах, а также неизбежные при этом валютные операции опять же в крупных размерах и скорее всего еще и хищения, а за это вышак давали.)   

> Сидя в летних кафе которые расположены прямо на улице множество раз пил пиво. Летом во время праздника Liigo вообще мало кто не пьёт пиво и не ест сыр с тмином (вот это действительно закон  ). Когда тепло мы часто ездим по велосипедной дорожке в Юрмалу и там можно выпить пива либо в кафе либо (можно было) прямо у "моря" лёжа и загорая на песке.

 Так ты щас пьешь пиво на улице/пляже/парке и т.д. (кафе со столиками на улице не считается) или нет? Я понял, что такой возможности у тебя нет. Если бы да пил, то ты в моем понимании был бы такой же быдлер, и твои порой интересные посты на этом форуме тебя бы не спасли в моих глазах. 
P.S. Я только одного не могу понять - не сочти за грубость, я нормально отношусь к прибалтам - но какое тебе дело до того, что мы у себя в России делаем? Ведь это тебя не касается. Это все равно, что я бы обсуждал порядки в Кении сидя дома в России. Или это приступ моськизма?

----------


## BETEP

> Продолжаем ёрничать?

 Я удивлён, что вы не поддерживаете подобные решения! Они такие же тупые и прямолинейные. Никакой выдумки. Это реальное решение принятое недавно в США.   

> А причём здесь "убью"? Я хотел сказать вот так бы всех перевёл бы только на минводы и фрукты.

 Боюсь, что такой эксперимент закончился бы очень печально. Человек уже давно вырван из естественной среды обитания и алкоголь имеет определённые функции в современном обществе. Уберите его и появятся другие проблемы к которым общество как минимум не готово.   

> Конкретные данные в студию. (Токма мне кажется, что наверняка расстреляли их не за "джинсы" как таковые, а за форцевание в крупных размерах, а также неизбежные при этом валютные операции опять же в крупных размерах и скорее всего еще и хищения, а за это вышак давали.)

 Естественно там были валютные операции, поскольку за рубли "джинсы" (это такой обобщённый термин) не продавались. Я не знаю на сколько крупным был оборот, но хищения здесь не при чём. Дело интересно тем, что была применена так называемая "обратная сила закона". Если не ошибаюсь, то было так. Их поймали, судили (дали максимальный срок), а потом специально под этот случай был принят закон предусматривающий расстел и дело было пересмотрено после чего был вынесен смертный приговор.   

> Так ты щас пьешь пиво на улице/пляже/парке и т.д. (кафе со столиками на улице не считается) или нет? Я понял, что такой возможности у тебя нет.

 Вопрос был сейчас или вообще? Сейчас явно не сезон.
Почему не считается кафе на улице? Если поставить перед собой раскладной столик и перелить пиво в любимую кружку, то в чём разница?   

> Если бы да пил, то ты в моем понимании был бы такой же быдлер, и твои порой интересные посты на этом форуме тебя бы не спасли в моих глазах.

 Можно меня считать кем угодно, но я уважаю чужой выбор. Я вообще не курю и не люблю дышать дымом, но люди должны иметь возможность покурить. Я не лезу в бутылку когда сидя в кафе мои знакомые закуривают, тем более, что при нормальной вентиляции особых проблем нет.   

> Я только одного не могу понять - не сочти за грубость, я нормально отношусь к прибалтам - но какое тебе дело до того, что мы у себя в России делаем? Ведь это тебя не касается.

 Во-первых, нормальное отношение к прибалтам (и чего я так и не смог понять) к русским из Прибалтики это отдельная тема и лучше её не начинать. Во-вторых, я начал с того, что сообщил, что у нас был принят очень похожий закон. В-третьих, меня это касается также как и waxwing-а который начал эту тему, потому что мы бываем в России. В-четвёртых, а почему я собственно не могу принять участие в обсуждении этой темы? На латвийских форумах толпами ходят россияне и лично мне интересно их мнение как людей со-стороны, хотя большинство вообще даже не в курсе событий.   

> Это все равно, что я бы обсуждал порядки в Кении сидя дома в России.

 Не знал, что Кения граничит с Россией. Давно там были?   

> Или это приступ моськизма?

 Это к словам о "во-первых".

----------


## Friendy

> Если бы да пил, то ты в моем понимании был бы такой же быдлер, и твои порой интересные посты на этом форуме тебя бы не спасли в моих глазах.

 Честно говоря, не понимаю, почему если человек пьёт пиво на улице, то это обязательно характеризует его как быдло. По-моему это может говорить только о его личных предпочтениях в организации своего питания, и то не всегда. Ещё больше я не понимаю, почему это сильнее влияет на твоё представление о человеке, чем его интересные посты, хотя именно последнее является гораздо большим отражением личности.   ::

----------


## VendingMachine

> Честно говоря, не понимаю, почему если человек пьёт пиво на улице, то это обязательно характеризует его как быдло.

 По той же простой причине, уважаемая Friendy, по который быдло тот, кто сняв штаны делает number two посреди Невского проспекта - оба мне одинаково противны. Только последнее быдло настолько плевать хотело на общество, в котором оно живет. Скотские привычки, как-то курение и распитие алкогольных напитков в публичном месте для меня окончательно характерезует человека как "недочеловека", которому даже в бубен давать не хочется, ибо наверняка лишь сам только испачкаешься. С нетерпением жду предварения в жизнь этого закона, надеюсь, мерзость у нас на улицах не так заметна станет.  
2ВЕТЕР
Все, мне с тобой надоело дискутировать. Я понял, что ты за существо.  
(А в Кении я был прошлой зимой и в сентябре. А до этого еще сеиь раз.) 
P.S. Пойду-ка я лучше приму душ да сочку гранатового хряпну. Фу, дух такой, как будто рядом со всеми вами сидел...

----------


## Propp

Я вообще не понимаю, что такое закон. Вот есть психика, душа человека там всякая. Иногда очень классно напиться в парке водки, искупаться в фонтане и быть оштрафованным ментом, особенно если тебе 19 лет и ты только что вышел из университета, где слушал заумную лекцию. С другой стороны подавляющее большинство распивающих на улице пиво людей — уроды уродами. Может и мы казались такими со стороны в 19 лет.
Сейчас я пива не пью по причине панкреатита. (Стараюсь пить чистую водку   ::   ::  ). Лично я склоняюсь к поговорке "футбол и пиво — развлечение для быдла", но это не значит, что среди любителей пива или футбола все быдло.
А в России, как уже неоднократно говорилось, закон зависит от отношения человека к человеку. Захочет милиционер тебя оштрафовать — обязательно оштрафует, даже если формально не за что. А не захочет оштрафовывать — сам же вместе с тобой и напьётся (как это бывало несколько раз, когда милиция приезжала по вызову не в меру беспокойных соседей и заставала весёлую компанию моих знакомых).

----------


## net surfer

> "футбол и пиво — развлечение для быдла"

 А футбол то почему? Просто интересно.

----------


## Lampada

> Какая же это чушь!? Году в 61-м за всякие "джинсы" нескольких из вашего любимого города на Неве вполне серьёзно расстреляли.

   ::   Нескольких? Джинсы? Это шутка, да? Если нет, то, интересно, из какого источника этот бред.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by BETEP   Какая же это чушь!? Году в 61-м за всякие "джинсы" нескольких из вашего любимого города на Неве вполне серьёзно расстреляли.      Нескольких? Джинсы? Это шутка, да? Если нет, то, интересно, из какого источника этот бред.

 Из той же выгребной ямы, из которой тут иногда доносится амбре всех этих завистников и злопыхателей. Господа перевертыши, так и говорите уж сразу, что вам завидно, что не в Росии родились и вас жаба струной от рояля душит. Не обращай на них внимания, Lampada - за этими людьми стоит целая гебельсова машина по фабрикации "исторических фактов".

----------


## Scorpio

Насколько я помню, при Хрущеве действительно пару валютчиков расстреляли (и действительно придав закону обратную силу) -- но причем здесь джинсы??? Это ведь были валютчики, а не фарцовщики?

----------


## Propp

> Originally Posted by Propp  "футбол и пиво — развлечение для быдла"   А футбол то почему? Просто интересно.

 Ну, это так некоторые "интеллигенты" говорят. Типа, орут всякие малолетки "Спартак параша, победа будет наша!", пиво пьют, в вагонах метро  стены разрисовывают и безобразия нарушают.

----------


## Propp

> Насколько я помню, при Хрущеве действительно пару валютчиков расстреляли (и действительно придав закону обратную силу) -- но причем здесь джинсы??? Это ведь были валютчики, а не фарцовщики?

 Ага, как говорит один мой знакомый, "при советской власти и так много нехорошего было, не надо дополнительные ужасы выдумывать".

----------


## Scorpio

Вот-вот, абсолютно согласен с Вашим знакомым.

----------


## BETEP

@VendingMachine: Как у вас всё запущено...   

> Нескольких? Джинсы? Это шутка, да? Если нет, то, интересно, из какого источника этот бред.

 Во-первых, я процитирую себя ""джинсы" (это такой обобщённый термин)". Во-вторых, нет это не шутка. Данных в интернете не так много, но кое-что я нашёл.  "Фирма терпит крах" - С мнением автора можно соглашаться или нет, но там есть кое-какая информация и цитаты из газеты Известия того ремени. 
Из выступления А. Д. Сахарова (источник http://www.yabloko.ru/Themes/History/sakharov_dp.htm): _Я особо хочу обратить ваше внимание на то, что в СССР смертная казнь назначается за многие преступления, никак не связанные с покушением на человеческую жизнь. Многим памятно, например, дело Рокотова и Файбишенко, обвиненных в 1961 году в подпольной торговле драгоценностями и незаконных валютных операциях. Президиум Верховного Совета принял тогда закон, предусматривающий смертную казнь за крупные имущественные преступления, когда они уже были присуждены к тюремному заключению. Состоялся новый суд, и задним числом - что нарушает важнейший юридический принцип - их приговорили к смерти. А затем по этому и аналогичным законам были осуждены многие, в частности за частнопредпринимательскую деятельность, за организацию артелей и т.п. В 1962 году был расстрелян старик, изготовивший несколько фальшивых монет и зарывший их во дворе._  ДЕЛО ВАЛЮТЧИКОВ РОКОТОВА И ФАЙБЫШЕНКО 1961 Г. 
"Первому секретарю ЦК КПСС товарищу Хрущеву Никите Сергеевичу.  *Дело на самом деле не в том, что было, а как к этому относятся сейчас.*   

> Насколько я помню, при Хрущеве действительно пару валютчиков расстреляли (и действительно придав закону обратную силу) -- но причем здесь джинсы??? Это ведь были валютчики, а не фарцовщики?

 Валютчик это и есть фарцовщик, для которого товаром является валюта. С некоторых пор фарцовщики стали специализироваться. Одни стали развивать контрабанду и реализацию товара и т.п., а другие развивали операции с валютой.   

> Ага, как говорит один мой знакомый, "при советской власти и так много нехорошего было, не надо дополнительные ужасы выдумывать".

 Чтобы оставить историю за спиной её как минимум надо знать. Я конечно понимаю, что это знание сильно затрудняет просмотр новостей.  ::

----------


## Nixer

Правильный закон. А то уже не только не найдешь девушку, которая не пьет пиво, но и ту, которая не будет смотреть на тебя как на белую ворону и круглить глаза, когда узнает, что ты не пьешь.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Правильный закон. А то уже не только не найдешь девушку, которая не пьет пиво, но и ту, которая не будет смотреть на тебя как на белую ворону и круглить глаза, когда узнает, что ты не пьешь.

 Истинную правду глаголишь. Щас все больше обпитые и обкуренные пошли, так что в свои 25 лет они на 40 выглядят. Пьянь подзаборная, да и только...

----------


## Nixer

Ну, некурящих я вообще ни одной не знаю  ::  Ребят некурящих - больше половины моих знакомых. Но деньги девченки сейчас очень хорошие как-то зарабатывают больше, чем ребята. Вот такой парадокс.

----------


## net surfer

> А то уже не только не найдешь девушку, которая не пьет пиво, но и ту, которая не будет смотреть на тебя как на белую ворону и круглить глаза, когда узнает, что ты не пьешь.

 Ты что, думаешь что девушки станут меньше пить? Я думаю, что как пили так и будут, просто ты будешь видеть тех же девушек, не пьющих пиво на твоих глазах, а уже выпивших или идущих выпить. 
"Уж если я чего решил, то выпью обязательно..."(с) Высоц.кий

----------


## Nixer

По крайней мере, на их удивленный взгляд всегда можно будет намекнуть, что не я один так думаю, что это плохо.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Originally Posted by Nixer  А то уже не только не найдешь девушку, которая не пьет пиво, но и ту, которая не будет смотреть на тебя как на белую ворону и круглить глаза, когда узнает, что ты не пьешь.   Ты что, думаешь что девушки станут меньше пить? Я думаю, что как пили так и будут, просто ты будешь видеть тех же девушек, не пьющих пиво на твоих глазах, а уже выпивших или идущих выпить. 
> "Уж если я чего решил, то выпью обязательно..."(с) Высо.цкий

 Правильно, поэтому советую **** и с пивными девками тоже, но жениться на трезвых, если не хотите детей-уродов.

----------

